# Helo's age?



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I cat help with picking an age... Just wanted to say that both dogs are great happy looking pooches!

I did know a Golden once whose muzzle turned gray well before her fifth year. So I'm not sure how much the gray can tell you.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

My Jacks has more white on his face than your dog... and Jacks is only 5 and has been greying since he was about 2 years old (he had a white muzzle around his second birthday and it's been spreading ever since). 

I would guess 8-9 would be a good guess. 



^ Sammy was 9 in this pic.


----------

